# General > Classified Marketplace >  Philippines made bolo (jungle machetes)

## lefties

Attachment 7375hello all. I have philippines made bolo (jungle machetes) for sale,,all handforged heat treated and made by a people who use these for survival in the jungles of southeast asia. Many styles,,also original handmade balisong knives from horn.Attachment 7372Attachment 7373Attachment 7374

----------


## cowboy's daughter

There is a girl I know and she lives in the  philippines

----------


## RandyRhoads

Love the Balisongs. Must be nice to have some that aren't made out of cheap pot metal that breaks.

----------


## Winter

I don't see prices, form of payment, shipping options, or anything that gives me a warm and fuzzy.

I'm always up for jungle knives. Show me some specific ones and what they cost.

----------


## lefties

sizereductionstableizationofbatangasknives037.jpgthey run from 60 dollars delivered for the bolos(machetes)1/8 th thick -3/16th 12 inch thru 17 inches......to 85.00 delivered for bone and stag handled balisongs (9 inchers) up to 125.00 for an 11 incher with bone handles,,carbon blade,, bone , horn or wood handles. All those in the pics are available and ready to ship. Paypal is my form of payments. Just shipped 3 last week from philippines to south dakota and nebraska and they were there in 5 days express.


Any of the bolos in pic at far right are 60 usd delivered plus 4% paypal fee. (top picture)

batangaspicswithbarangaybalisong148.jpgfull-951-65073-sizereductionstableizationofbatangasknives032.jpg
bottom picture dagger blade balisong (bone ) 11 inches 125.00 usd plus ppal delivered.

private message me for more pics and information.
black jigged bone handle is 85.00 usd delivered.
 You can buy 2 balisongs as cheap as 1 bcoz shipping is so high. The box they use here will be an automatic 25.00 fee if it has 1 knife or 2(balisongs) 9 incher

----------


## rebel

Those pictures bring back memories.  I've still got a couple from jungle survival training.  Mine were made from leaf springs.

----------


## lefties

Some are made from german leafsprings,some are railroad rail steel.(machetes)batangaspicswithbarangaybalisong044.jpg

----------


## rebel

> Some are made from german leafsprings,some are railroad rail steel.(machetes)batangaspicswithbarangaybalisong044.jpg


I was able to learn the opening and closing of those knives.  Butterfly knives

  What I appreciated was the pork BBQ on a stick.  Excellent food.  What's the BBQ secret?

----------


## lefties

its all in the sauce!!!!!!!

----------


## lefties

samaurai swords(ninja style) made from the same place as lord of the rings swords. All heat treated and hand forged-works of art and fully functional.getthumb.jpgbatangaspicswithbarangaybalisong066.jpg
 66 usd delivered. Nothing like them in the states. These are top quality,,from batangas philippines.

----------


## lefties

23 inch jungle bolo sword. From bicol region in Philippines. Sharp and really hold an edge. Made to use. 75.00 usd deliveredAttachment 7412

----------


## Kortoso

Barongs and bolos are great!
(I knew a sweet lady from Bicol, BTW...)

----------


## Rick

Your attachment 7412 failed.

----------


## crashdive123

Just a suggestion for you Lefties - it may be easier for others to follow what exactly you are selling if you start a new thread for each individual item.

----------


## Winter

With exhaustive photos and measurements
.

----------


## lefties

i have it all on my website,,can i list it here? I read no links to other sites.

----------


## pete lynch

I think you can put it in your signature.

----------


## Rick

No, you can not list it in a post. You can, as Pete said, put it in your signature. If you do so, you can't refer folks to your signature. That's no different that posting the link.

----------


## crashdive123

> i have it all on my website,,can i list it here? I read no links to other sites.


As Rick said, no you cannot post a link to your store.  You can put a link in your signature to your store, but you cannot post things like "check out my signature", which would be the same as posting a link.

Upon further review, it might be best if you just use this one thread for selling your items.  Keeping them all in one place will make it easier for people to find.

----------


## Rick

One clarification to my post, lefties. You said no links to OTHER sites. You are welcome to post alink to any site you do not have an interest in. Just not your own.

----------


## lefties

> As Rick said, no you cannot post a link to your store.  You can put a link in your signature to your store, but you cannot post things like "check out my signature", which would be the same as posting a link.
> 
> Upon further review, it might be best if you just use this one thread for selling your items.  Keeping them all in one place will make it easier for people to find.


ok no problemo,,just thought it might save bandwidth and give them the details. If they are truly interested they can send me a private message.

----------


## crashdive123

Lefties - you cannot send your link via private message either.  It violates the well established rules we have.  Again - if you want to include a link to your site, you can include it in your signature.  That is the only place it can appear.

----------


## lefties

> Lefties - you cannot send your link via private message either.  It violates the well established rules we have.  Again - if you want to include a link to your site, you can include it in your signature.  That is the only place it can appear.


Thx crash,,can u tell me how to add it to my signature?

----------


## crashdive123

Click on settings (upper, right section at top of page).  On the left click on edit signature and add the link.

----------


## lefties

Thank You.

----------


## Rick

Looks like you did a good job and it works!

----------


## lefties

> Looks like you did a good job and it works!


Thx alot  guys

----------


## dcr

Looking for curved blade with wooden handle type.  Similar to one in first pic or 2nd from top in last pic.  need sheath also.  had one in the 70's made from a leaf spring with wooden sheath...dont know where it is now...prices???

----------


## Beans

> I was able to learn the opening and closing of those knives.  Butterfly knives
> 
>   What I appreciated was the pork BBQ on a stick.  Excellent food.  What's the BBQ secret?



BBQ PorK?????? That is not what I remembered they served on a stick.

----------


## crashdive123

The stick food was generally monkey meat.

----------


## randyt

I thought it was generally rat.

----------


## lefties

hi guys n gals,,been busy here in Philippines. Summer now,,very very hot.

----------


## denmarc78

I'm from the Philippines and just recently bought items from lefties. He sent me poor quality items. nylon sheaths were worn and looked like they were chewed on by rats. blades were poorly finished. i've been sending him messages asking if he could direct me to his supplier so that maybe that supplier could remedy the problem. lefties just ignored me. i do not trust this guy.

----------


## Beans

> Those pictures bring back memories.  I've still got a couple from jungle survival training.  Mine were made from leaf springs.


I also used to have one that I picked up during the training.  It would just slice through the bamboo where our USMC Issue would bounce off the stuff.

----------


## RandyRhoads

Do you still have the FHM balis for sale?

----------


## crashdive123

> Do you still have the FHM balis for sale?


He hasn't logged on in over a year.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> Those pictures bring back memories. I've still got a couple from jungle survival training. Mine were made from leaf springs.


Rebel - if you're talking JEST school, I've been there and done that as well.  Good training!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> I was able to learn the opening and closing of those knives. Butterfly knives
> 
> What I appreciated was the pork BBQ on a stick. Excellent food. What's the BBQ secret?



I learned the art of using a Butterfly Knife from a little, but a bit high strung, Filipino girl.  No one to mess with!

Now about the grilled pork on a stick (monkey meat), I agree it's some of the best eating over there.

----------


## Rick

I don't think I understand eating an unidentified meat speared by a stick. Now, I'll be the first to admit that any meat could be any old thing masquerading as something else. However, I have the option and clarity of conscience to believe it is exactly what is advertised. To willingly devour some unknown meat would have to require a generous, perhaps copious, quantity of alcohol or near starvation. To take that a bit further, no amount of alcohol would convince to me devour Balut. In fact, starvation would be the better choice. I couldn't keep it down anyway.

A high strung female with a butterfly knife. You like to live dangerously even for a Marine.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

That grilled "meat" was good, but I have to admit that I had a good amount of San Miguel beer first.  There's nothing like popping open a San Miguel, wiping off the bottle cap rust, and downing it with a good helping of "monkey meat".   The grilling sauce (not BBQ sauce) is the best!

----------

